# General > Music >  Upcoming Gigs

## The Pepsi Challenge

I wonder if we could use this as a sticky to highlight any gigs - in Caithness or elsewhere - coming up in the near future? Perhaps it would appear neater than having long lists of gigs flooding the main page, no? 

Therefore, in true self-indulgent style, I'll lead off with one of my own...

James Brown Is Annie are supporting visceral jazz-punks, Acoustic Ladyland, at the Voodoo Rooms on Wednesday 24th June from 7.30pm (£9). AL's live shows are just as loud as their drummer's hair, so to all our regular Caithness-associated pals who have been coming to our shows of late, I'd recommend buying a pair of wax earplugs from Boots beforehand. 

Before that, though, the long-anticipated appearance (for me anyway) of Zappa Plays Zappa comes to the Edinburgh Picture House next Thursday evening (18th June). A gig not to be missed for Zappa fans anywhere. Cannae wait.

----------


## zappster

Yep I'll be there at Zappa plays Zappa canna wait!...then ac/dc wembley the week afterwards..joost seek i couldnt get tix for chickenfoot on the thursday night!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

I managed to get a wee blether with Dweezil a few weeks ago. You can read what he had to say here: http://living.scotsman.com/interview...oud.5349330.jp

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Mair JBiA gigs. This time, supporting Grammy-award-nominee and Allman Brothers' guitarist Dereck Trucks (Band) at the ABC in Glasgow, Wednesday 15 July...

Here's a wee clip of Trucks with John Frusciante and John Mayer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3LrZKcp2ZcQ

http://www.myspace.com/thederektrucksband

----------


## Jude

JUDE

Saturday 4th(9ish) & Sunday 26th July(3ish) and then Friday 28th August (9ish) in The Blackstairs Lounge, Wick.

Saturday 1st August (Wick Gala Bonfire Night - 10 O'clock) in J.D Wetherspoons, Wick.

Also still lookin' for bookings if anyone knows anyone that needs a band. Pubs, Dances, Birthdays, Weddings, Bar Mitzvahs, just whatever.

----------


## Jeid

What? No kids parties?  :Frown:

----------


## Jude

We'll do your party if your desperate like?

----------


## Jeid

Do you play Take That or Xmas songs?

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

A couple of gigs that some here might like to know about...

Faith No More
Edinburgh Corn Exchange 
Aug 25 (on sale Friday Jun 19)

Biffy Clyro
Dundee Caird Hall (Nov 1)
Glasgow Barrowland (Nov 2, 3)

----------


## canuck

Good luck tonight Pepsi.  I won't be there.  But hopefully I'll get some ear plugs organized by the 24th.

----------


## Metalattakk

> We'll do your party if your desperate like?





> Do you play Take That or Xmas songs?


Maybe Jude do covers of Cryptic Slaughter songs? I think we should be told.

----------


## Jude

We play Take That AND Xmas songs min but only usually when its xmas and when theres not a Take That tour on. But we do make exceptions... anything to make the birthday boy's day a special one.




> Maybe Jude do covers of Cryptic Slaughter songs? I think we should be told.


Someone should stop ye from using links. Ye just run a bit mad with them. I mean, you'd be knackered if somebody stole the right button off yer mouse. 

I did, however, quite like the drums in the first song that came on. No bad for only havin' one arm.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Someone should stop ye from using links. Ye just run a bit mad with them.


Nobody forces you to click on the links you know?  :Grin: 




> I mean, you'd be knackered if somebody stole the right button off yer mouse.


Hardly, Ctrl-C & Ctrl-V works a treat.  :Wink: 




> I did, however, quite like the drums in the first song that came on. No bad for only havin' one arm.


Over ma heid, that one.  :: 

However, as someone who has no idea who Jude are, can I get an answer to the following question:

What sort of music do you play?

----------


## Jude

Geezo, Should probably calm down on the quotes aswell. :Wink: 

Now there's a worthwhile question at last. And I'm sure you actually dyin' to know so I WILL bore you to death with an answer.

We started as a pub band playin' songs that we liked ourselves, different songs from what other bands we're playin'. Stuff from bands like The Coral, Pulp, Franz Ferdinand, La's, Yeti (I wanted to do Wheatus but nobody was havin' it. God knows why?) and as much fun as it was and still is, the moneys not great as you'll lekly know. So we learned a new set of songs and got some smarter threads to become suitable for weddings. So now we playin' anything from Roy Orbison to Free, The Beatles to Van Morrison or Elvis to Kings of Leon. Even some Eagles, Creedence and The Band or whatever. And touch of Scottish stuff too. And, of course, don't forget our 30 minute long Take That medley.

Still do the pub thing for the laugh.

----------


## Metalattakk

> And I'm sure you actually dyin' to know so I WILL bore you to death with an answer.


Actually, I _was_ wanting to know. No point advertising your gigs if you don't let people know what they're going to be in for.

----------


## Jeid

> And, of course, don't forget our 30 minute long Take That medley.

----------


## Jude

> Actually, I _was_ wanting to know. No point advertising your gigs if you don't let people know what they're going to be in for.


Well if ye'd asked that question in the first place maybe I'd have believed ye a little bit sooner.

Anyways, thanks for the enquiry. And, more importantly, will we be seein' ye at any of these soirees? We'll do ye a Cryptic Slaughter number :: ...mmm, or maybe no.

----------


## Metalattakk

> Well if ye'd asked that question in the first place maybe I'd have believed ye a little bit sooner.


How can you not take a question like this seriously? Seriously?? What did youy think I was meaning?  :Grin: 




> Anyways, thanks for the enquiry. And, more importantly, will we be seein' ye at any of these soirees? We'll do ye a Cryptic Slaughter number...mmm, or maybe no.


Well, if you're through in Thurso sometime I might take the time for a visit, but I'm afraid I'll not be travelling all the way through to Wick just for a wedding dance band.

Sorry.  :Wink:

----------


## Jude

Fair dues but If ye'd read what I said then you'd realise that we don't play wedding stuff when we're in the pub.

And anyway it said in my first post that we'd do a wedding. So ye either _don't_ actually read posts or ye just like gettin' wired in for no good reason. Canna decided which it is tho?  ::

----------


## Jeid

If you really do a 30minute Take That medley, and do it well, I might be forced to come see you. Do you do all the harmonies?

----------


## honey

> . And, of course, don't forget our 30 minute long Take That medley.


Im seeing Take That at hampden tomorrow night... are you as good as them??  :Wink:

----------


## Metalattakk

> Fair dues but If ye'd read what I said then you'd realise that we don't play wedding stuff when we're in the pub.


Ye actually didna say that. You said you'd given up the pub songs and learnt a new set for weddings and parties. Now I can read between the lines as well as the next man, but hell, sometimes we all need just a bit of clarity.  :Wink: 




> And anyway it said in my first post that we'd do a wedding. So ye either _don't_ actually read posts or ye just like gettin' wired in for no good reason. Canna decided which it is tho?


You also said you'd do Bar Mitzvahs. Maybe your whole post was a joke - again, how are we meant to tell?  :Grin: 




> If you really do a 30minute Take That medley, and do it well, I might be forced to come see you. Do you do all the harmonies?


Which one of them is the fat dancer (© some Manc loser)?

----------


## honey

> Which one of them is the fat dancer (© some Manc loser)?


 hoy Metalattakk.... your looking to get into an arguement with a hormonal pregnant woman talking about my boys like that!!  :: 

 ::

----------


## Metalattakk

> hoy Metalattakk.... your looking to get into an arguement with a hormonal pregnant woman talking about my boys like that!!


Hey, it wisna me that said it!  :Wink:

----------


## Jude

If the opportunity to play at a Bar Mitzvah arose, I do believe we would take the booking.

It cleary says "and as much fun as this was, and STILL is..." and then later "we STILL do the pub thing." I believe the pub thing is how we orginally started, playin' songs we like and STILL continue to do so. We just do wedding type stuff aswell. And in fairness, it may not have been written exactly as you'd have liked it but I have old mouldy bread in e cupboard that could have understood it.

So we're no a wedding band playin' in e pub. We're a band playin' songs that we want to play in a pub. Can ye no be enticed through?

I will reveal the Fat Dancer til ye if you come down a lookie! Canna say fairer than that?

And with regards to the harmony question Jeid, the answer is no. We do a true take on Take That so we just get a machine to do it. I am of course, Honey.

----------


## telfordstar

> Fair dues but If ye'd read what I said then you'd realise that we don't play wedding stuff when we're in the pub.
> 
> And anyway it said in my first post that we'd do a wedding. So ye either _don't_ actually read posts or ye just like gettin' wired in for no good reason. Canna decided which it is tho?


You will never get one over metalattakk he moans about everything.

----------


## Metalattakk

> So we're no a wedding band playin' in e pub. We're a band playin' songs that we want to play in a pub. Can ye no be enticed through?


A' doubt hid. We hev' cover bands here in Thirsa too, y'know. As I said, if ye come ben e' hoose then there's every chance I'll make the effort.




> I will reveal the Fat Dancer til ye if you come down a lookie! Canna say fairer than that?


Fair enough. If ye need an extra fat dancer then gimme a shout. I'll see who I can rustle up.  :Grin: 




> And with regards to the harmony question Jeid, the answer is no. We do a true take on Take That so we just get a machine to do it.


I ROFLed. Sorry Honey!  :: 




> You will never get one over metalattakk he moans about everything.


Oh, quit your moaning.  :Wink:

----------


## buddyrich

To do an authentic Take That cover you need to have two guys in the band who do absolutely nothing and have no reason to be there.

----------


## Jude

We have four of those.

----------


## Invisible

AC/DC - Hampden next week! canna wait!

----------


## Jeid

> We have four of those.


us too!

(10 characters)

----------


## telfordstar

Are we plugging Hampden here too!!!!!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Steely Dan this Friday at the Edinburgh Playhouse. Will they go down a treat? Or will they suck a big one, so to speak? Only time will tell...

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Steely Dan this Friday at the Edinburgh Playhouse. Will they go down a treat? Or will they suck a big one, so to speak? Only time will tell...


hmmmmmm I started remembering DF's last solo venture "Morph the Cat" & there are some cheese moments in there

thinking about Steely without Steve Gadd or Larry Carlton or Skunk Baxter even. I'll stick to the albums methinks however Jeff Beck is playing in Glasgow I think on the 28th June??

ANYWAY how about the Voodoo Rooms (Edinburgh) this Wednesday

Acoustic Ladyland
James Brown is Annie
Newt

booyaa

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Another shameless plug...

James Brown Is Annie (supporting John Mayall)
HMV Picture House, Edinburgh
Tue 30 June 

http://www.mamagroup.co.uk/picturehouse/

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

For those o' you based in Glasgow... here's a clip of Derek Truck's band - whom James Brown Is Annie are supporting on July 15 at the ABC - that ought to give you a clear taster of what to expect. 

note: the funk kicks in around the one-minute mark: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8AkvIErWE8c

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

[QUOTE=Chobbersjnr;564508]hmmmmmm I started remembering DF's last solo venture "Morph the Cat" & there are some cheese moments in there

thinking about Steely without Steve Gadd or Larry Carlton or Skunk Baxter even. I'll stick to the albums methinks/QUOTE]

9.5/10  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

The Pixies at the SECC in November...

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Fantastic concert by The Shee in Edinburgh last night. They'll be coming to Caithness on September 5th. 

http://edinburghnews.scotsman.com/ed...olk.5443447.jp

----------


## BigKev

What does "James Brown is Annie" mean?

Just though i would throw it out there. . .

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

It's the name of an Eddie Murphy Saturday Night Live sketch. Hard to find on the net now, although the actual sketch involved Eddie dressing up as lil' orphan Annie singing The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow in a James Brown style. Hope the satisfies your curiosity.

----------


## BigKev

Well done. . . . .

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Thank you.

----------


## canuck

> It's the name of an Eddie Murphy Saturday Night Live sketch. Hard to find on the net now, although the actual sketch involved Eddie dressing up as lil' orphan Annie singing The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow in a James Brown style. Hope the satisfies your curiosity.


And, after an JBIA gig you go away feeling that indeed 'The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow'!

----------


## hotrod4

> It's the name of an Eddie Murphy Saturday Night Live sketch. Hard to find on the net now, although the actual sketch involved Eddie dressing up as lil' orphan Annie singing The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow in a James Brown style. Hope the satisfies your curiosity.


So why not call yourselves "The pepsi challenge is annie"?
I can just see you singing the sun will come out tomorrow in a james brown stylee!!! ::

----------


## Kenneth

THink myself and Scollay and Colin Manson will be playing at The Central next Thursday...will let you all know what time! Im sure you'll be dying to know!

----------


## DOC ROCK

> And, after an JBIA gig you go away feeling that indeed 'The Sun Will Come Out Tomorrow'!


Yes Indeed!

----------


## BigKev

A band in the central eh!?!

Must be a holiday!!

What kind of stuff are you guys doing?

----------


## Kenneth

Ehh just our usual mix of indie rubbish which no-one in this forum like haha. But on the plus side we will have a new member! Colin Manson on the CAJON!!!! Which is quite a cool we instrument. Also we seem to attract only young, beautiful girls at these gigs but I guess if thats your scene you can come along. Not sure what time we will be on but I'll let you know!  In fact it might be next Thursday. Meh.

----------


## celtic1888

Sergeant!!.. Are playin in Wick.
13th August - Blackstairs - Limited Tickets - £14
14th August - Assembly Rooms - Tickets - £12

----------


## Olin

> Ehh just our usual mix of indie rubbish which no-one in this forum like haha. But on the plus side we will have a new member! Colin Manson on the CAJON!!!! Which is quite a cool we instrument. Also we seem to attract only young, beautiful girls at these gigs but I guess if thats your scene you can come along. Not sure what time we will be on but I'll let you know! In fact it might be next Thursday. Meh.


 
How come Kenneth Mcelroy gets shortened to Kenny
Graham/Graeme Scollay Gets Shortened To Scollay

But I am stuck with "Colin Manson" lmao!

Don't I get a cool nickname? lol

Also I am damn keen for this gig like!

What time is it on and what not Kenny?

----------


## BigKev

Colin, i believe people refer to you as Monsoon do they not?

Thats a fine enough name!

Talking about upcoming gigs i hear theres a band playing on gala night in skinandis, anybody heard whos playing?

James Brown is Annie by any chance?

----------


## loganbiffy

> Talking about upcoming gigs i hear theres a band playing on gala night in skinandis, anybody heard whos playing?



I believe it is your new cover band Kev  :Wink:

----------


## theboss

> I believe it is your new cover band Kev


Surely you knew that Kev?

----------


## MusicWicker

Theres a band playing in the Blackstairs this Saturday (18th) called 

*Be a Familiar*

7 piece from Glasgow complete with Pianist, Trumpeter & Cello player!

Have a listen

 http://www.myspace.com/beafamiliar

Starts at 9pm, support comes in the form of 'UltraViolet Pilot' , great young cover band from Wick.

----------


## Kenneth

Alright folks

We've now changed our gig in The Central to next THursday (23rd)

Will let you know what time we are on

Kenny Scollay And....Colin Manson

haha

----------


## BigKev

Cheers Boss, I was trying to keep an air of mystery about the whole thing.

You suck!!

----------


## Olin

> Alright folks
> 
> We've now changed our gig in The Central to next THursday (23rd)
> 
> Will let you know what time we are on
> 
> Kenny Scollay And....Colin Manson
> 
> haha


Right seriously you baboon!

"Colin Manson"

hahahah!

I thought yer had a band name? If not get one on the go and something a bit more creative than "The Indiens" cause that is Jerry Springer Cheesy lol

Canna wait for the gig tho!

Hope the new percussion is here!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Mair self-promotion...

JBiA
Ironworks, Inverness
Fri Sep 25

www.myspace.com/jamesbrownisannie

----------


## buddyrich

Promise i'll try and make it down this time.

----------


## MusicWicker

Hey, I know this is a bit against the grain for this thread, but heres some gigs thats on in CAITHNESS this next whilie  :: 

Blackstairs gigs

28 Aug 2009      JUDE	
5 Sep 2009	       Catching Amy	
20 Sep 2009      Luke Plumb (Shooglenifty) & Peter Daffy (Funky String Band)
28 Sep 2009      Finley Quaye	
4 Oct 2009	       Chris Helme	
31 Oct 2009      Cassidy

Also, Healthy Minds Collapse in Skinandis on Sep 5th - Brilliant Band

----------


## Gleber2

Fats and Isaac are in the Mountain Dew on the 28th August.

----------


## DOC ROCK

Diesel n Dust 28 th August Orkney TTT  bike rally.

----------


## Kenneth

The London Gentlemen on the 30th August at The Central Bar! 8pm til half 10 

Day off for BT/Dounreay on the monday too!! Sesh on!  :Grin:

----------


## Jude

I'll come and see you if you come and see me, Gleber!

----------


## Gleber2

> I'll come and see you if you come and see me, Gleber!


Done!!! ::

----------


## buggyracer

*Prolific, live, Sat 29th August* 

*Holborn 9:30pm til late*

----------


## Blast!

> The London Gentlemen on the 30th August at The Central Bar! 8pm til half 10 
> 
> Day off for BT/Dounreay on the monday too!! Sesh on!


Can you play a Creed cover please?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2-eNnvo64M preferably.

Also, here's one of my all time favourite YouTube comments:

mrfourtysevenman 				 (1 hour ago) 			


  			 				 					  						it sounds like a baby bear trying to sing.
no offense.
it just kinda does﻿ doesn't it

 :: 

ppllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aassssssssssssseeeeeeee

----------


## Gleber2

> I'll come and see you if you come and see me, Gleber!


Welsher!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kenneth

Well I was thinkin bout playing some Creed, Blaast, but I remember they were crap! So instead im going to play some Bryan Adams and Bon Jovi.

----------


## zappster

Doon Major Playing the Back Bridge St Club This Sat 5th Sept...

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> Doon Major Playing the Back Bridge St Club This Sat 5th Sept...


HAHA quality name...........btw tell Thomas to watch out for really drunken members of the public trying to take his guitar off him. Then remind him about the Mountain Dew on Gala night past. LMAO

pesky Mackay  :Smile:

----------


## Chobbersjnr

> I'll come and see you if you come and see me, Gleber!


hmmmm we came, we saw, we ran (through really heavy rain).

we didn't see you though.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

The Homecoming Suite
JBiA
Thurso Comm
Sat 26 Sep

www.myspace.com/jamesbrowniannie

----------


## Jude

I know. I'm sorry.

Late start + sharp finish = Less time to crowd please and in turn lack of breaks. Sickner.

How was it?

----------


## zappster

> HAHA quality name...........btw tell Thomas to watch out for really drunken members of the public trying to take his guitar off him. Then remind him about the Mountain Dew on Gala night past. LMAO
> 
> pesky Mackay


Haha dinna think he'll remember that night in question!!

----------


## Olin

The London Gentlemen will be appearing in The Newmarket bar on Sunday the 4th October at 8pm!

Banter? Yes!
Drink? YES!
Michelle Sutherland? Hope Not!
Kenneth? Sadly! lol

This show is being performed to promote awareness to the fact Kenneth now has his braces off!

(The London Gentlemen are: Graeme Scollay - Guitar and Vocals, Kenneth Mcelroy - Guitar and Vocals, Colin Manson - Cajon)

 ::

----------


## murraywebster

*Weekend Wars* will be playing their 1st gig on Friday, 2nd of October from 9pm to 11pm in the Blackstairs.

We are currently working towards writing our own material, but for now we're just doing some covers. Influences include Kings of leon, Arctic Monkeys and Kasabian.

Hope you can come along for a listen  :Grin:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

PiL are reforming for a tour in December, playing the O2 in Glasgow on December 18th. Managed to cadge an interview with John Lydon for this, too. Scary? Frying marshmallows is scarier.

----------


## moncur

Bridge Pin (Calum & Richard from Empty Fortune with Ewan Barker on Drums & Vocals now)

Newmarket Bar
26th September 10pm til late

----------


## MusicWicker

Blackstairs Lounge, Sunday 20th September

 Luke Plumb
                                            of 
                                      Shooglenifty

                                            & 

 Peter Daffy
                                            of 
                                  Funky String Band

"Luke Plumb, originally from Hobart and now international mandolin celebrity with the very wonderful Shooglenifty, is a fine tunesmith and astonishing instrumentalist. He had been playing traditional Celtic tunes in pub sessions in Australia when he received a challenge he couldnt refuse. Shooglenifty was touring Down Under, and needed a replacement for its mandolinist, whod recently left. Would he care to fill in for a few shows? 

Luke is now the band's principal writer, but he likes to change the style a little every now and then with his old pal Peter Daffy. Peter is also a great player, and well known as a maker of very high quality guitars - and Luke's mandolins.

"Luke Plumb displays a blistering virtuisity ... he celebrates the musical ingenuity of the mandolin and the deep resonant poetry within traditional Irish and Scottish music." - Songlines magazine.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Edwyn Collins
Skinandis
Oct 15

!!!

----------


## johnny north

> Edwyn Collins
> Skinandis
> Oct 15
> 
> !!!


Seriously?

----------


## theboss

> Seriously?


Aye. Seriously!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Support at the Edwyn Collins gig, as far as am aware, comes from the 1990s.

----------


## Jeid

Yep, sure is. Saw the poster tonight.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Broken Records will be in town, too, soon - right?

----------


## zappster

Edwyn Collins was in Wetherspoons Wick 2 weeks ago for a meal with his Family... Got a wee blether with him & his Wife...Real nice,Genuine people & got a photo with him (the photos on his site with me & ma youngest!)...Glad to see he's on the road to recovery!

On Another note 
Doon Major will be playing the Newmarket Thurso on 3rd Oct
Then 
Staxigoe Hall??10th Oct
www.bebo.com/DoonMajor

----------


## theboss

> Broken Records will be in town, too, soon - right?


Aye, tickets and posters arrived yesterday. I'll put details up asap.

----------


## Kenneth

> Edwyn Collins
> Skinandis
> Oct 15
> 
> !!!


 
WOW

May have to take a wee dander down to Skins then!

----------


## buddyrich

Bingo!  I will be there.


Altogether now...............................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .............How much are the tickets??????????????????????????????????

----------


## buddyrich

> PiL are reforming for a tour in December, playing the O2 in Glasgow on December 18th. Managed to cadge an interview with John Lydon for this, too. Scary? Frying marshmallows is scarier.


Ask him about butter.



No Wobble or Levene though. Shame.

----------


## Jeid

£15 for Edwyn Collins I believe

----------


## WeeRob

He's also playing Helmsdale! Hometown shown fur the Helmie loon.

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Second-last shout out for JBiA @ Comm this Saturday, and, if you're in Inverness the day before, The Ironworks.

----------


## chimo

Ocean Colour Scene playing in the Assembly Rooms on 13 Feb, good work!!! Was posted on their site today. Tickets on sale from Friday:

http://www.ticketmaster.co.uk/Ocean-.../artist/970348

----------


## PartChimp

£28.50 a ticket!!  :: 

Bit steep IMO!

----------


## moncur

> £28.50 a ticket!! 
> 
> Bit steep IMO!


maybe compared to gigs down the line, but this gig's only a short bus journey away.

But how often do people spend 15-20 quid on a ticket for a popular band, take two days annual leave, spend another £50+ to take an 8 hour train journey to Glasgow or Edinburgh and then spend another wad of cash sleeping in a travelodge or kippin on a mates floor just to see one band then do that 8 hour journey back home?

I seen them a couple of years ago at TITP and they were very good IMHO. 

Also, people say that popular bands never make the effort to come up north, and if they do then its to play Orkney and they usually ignore Caithness. This band chooses to make an effort and play a gig in caithness, would it be fair to moan about paying an extra 10 or 15 quid?

Sorry if I sound like a gurn but I think its a bargain, especially for a Saturday night when most people wouldnt think twice about payin £8 just to enter a nightclub.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

Saw them at Belladrum a couple of monthe ago, well worth the money believe me, quality band on your doorstep for £28.50, start moaning about that and you don't deserve it.

----------


## Blast!

> £28.50 a ticket!! 
> 
> Bit steep IMO!


Agreed.

Absolute rip off for a bunch of has-beens.

----------


## Douglas Cowie

> Agreed.
> 
> Absolute rip off for a bunch of has-beens.


I give up, we really don't deserve any bands in Caithness. 
Anyone in bands from the South having a look at this forum must think why bother coming here.
They make jokes about Aberdonians being mean, Caithness is in a class of it's own!

----------


## MusicWicker

Jesus, will you lot stop whining. If you dont like the ticket price don't buy one. 

The ticket price is in direct relation to the fee the band charge. I have a low capacity to work with so thats the price. Again, it's £28.50 or no gig. 

I think you lot believe these bands come up here to play for a couple of pints and a bag of crisps

----------


## zappster

Well done Music Wicker for getting all these Bands up to Wick lately!
You've done more in the last few months to get NAMES THAT ARE RECOGNISABLE up ,than anyone else in the last 15 -20 years & i applaud you..
Those who complain about the ticket prices  ...Take a look at what Moncur said & think before you rant...

----------


## loganbiffy

I think it's a fair price for Ocean Colour Scene. It's probably about £30 - £35 to see them down in say Glasgow anyway. And let's not forget how big this band used to be.

They have some great songs and I'm sure it will be an excellent night!  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

> £28.50 a ticket!! 
> 
> Bit steep IMO!


You can check the prices here. 

http://www.ticketweb.co.uk/user?quer...ed_home_onsale

Credit to Wickerman for getting the band this far north. After all, when's the last time a band who count eleven Top 20 Singles to their credit, came this far north. Hats off to you, sir.

----------


## Jeid

Pretty reasonable considering how far north we are, especially compared to the tickets based further afield.

----------


## buddyrich

> Second-last shout out for JBiA @ Comm this Saturday, and, if you're in Inverness the day before, The Ironworks.


Hell yes i will be there.


Should i bring a bass guitar?  ::

----------


## buggyracer

Frayed Edges, @ Holborn Bar this Sat night (26th)  ::

----------


## Kenneth

Looked like a busy week for Caithness bands last weekend! Unfortunately I was working and could not sample all their delights. However I was entertained by the grand Diesel & Dust, who played "Down on the Corner" so I really can't complain. And also Turning Japanese! Didnt see that one coming! Anyway well done boys

Popped into the Newmarket for 2mins before I began work in Skins (where the music wasnt so grand...apart from an Edwyn Collins tune!!) and they sounded good! Would have liked to have seen more of them! 

Probably would have poked my heid in the Comm if I had the chance to see JBIA but maybe another time! 

Anyhoo, enough gibber jabber, lets get down to business. The London Gentlemen are playing from 8pm on October 4th, at the Newmarket - a fact which I will be reminding you of more and more in the coming days. 

We are composed of one singer with good hair and even better guitar skills (no, wait, actually, his hair is better), a genuinely talented drummer turned cajonist and myself! 

Pop down if you fancy listening to some indie tunes and the like. Also good banter and booze. A perfect recipe for a well deserved Monday hangover!

----------


## Jeid

Astronot are playing Mad Hatters on December 17th

----------


## loganbiffy

> Astronot are playing Mad Hatters on December 17th


Might see if I can make it down to this like  :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Five bands in Thurso playing on the same night? Been a long, long time since that happened. All bodes well, though.

----------


## theboss

> Might see if I can make it down to this like


Same here.

----------


## guitarzan

I was in past the Comm and the Newmarket and both seemed to have a strong crowd and the bands were in good form.

I did nip in by TJ's and the Holborn as well but those bands must have been on a break...

----------


## Jeid

> Might see if I can make it down to this like


like theboss, and Imma let you finish n all, but I think I'll try and make this too

----------


## loganbiffy

> like theboss, and Imma let you finish n all, but I think I'll try and make this too


Awesome, only 2 members left to make the trip down then. Wonder if they will make it?......

----------


## Jeid

As far as I know, they don't know it's happening.

----------


## buddyrich

How did JBIA get on?  I was going to come down and claim my place with my former colleagues but i faffed about a fair bit and then ye gods it was 2am and i still hadnt left the house.

Cazart!

----------


## murraywebster

Weekend wars will be playing tomorrow night between 9 and 11pm in the blackstairs. Currently doing covers but working towards writing our own songs. Influences include kings of leon, kasabian, arctic monkeys and oasis so come along and support the young, local bands  :Grin:

----------


## -Sarah-

> Broken Records will be in town, too, soon - right?


Any further word on this?  Have caught Broken Records a few times and are excellent, folk would love them up here.

----------


## Jeid

Yeah, it's advertised on the Skins website if I recall correctly

----------


## zappster

Thanks to all the folks that came along to Doon Major last night at the Newmarket...twas a hoot!

----------


## guitarzan

Many thanks to all who came along for our gig in the Newmarket tonight - very good craic!!

Especially the hour long improvised jam at the end - cheers Jeid, Marc, Sas, John Scollay, the boys and whoever else got involved! haha

----------


## Jeid

aha! Makes a lot more sense now!

----------


## murraywebster

cheers to all who came along to the blackstairs on friday night to support Weekend Wars! hopefully the 1st of many gigs to come :P

----------


## Jude

> cheers to all who came along to the blackstairs on friday night to support Weekend Wars! hopefully the 1st of many gigs to come :P


Hope it went well, Troops. 

Darren

----------


## Kenneth

Weekend Wars! Great name! U boys shud get a gig in Thurso as id love to come and see u biys

----------


## foreveruntitled

> Weekend Wars! Great name! U boys shud get a gig in Thurso as id love to come and see u biys


You do know that Wick is about 18 miles from Thurso? Is that too far for you to travel?

----------


## Kenneth

> You do know that Wick is about 18 miles from Thurso? Is that too far for you to travel?


I can't drive and I work Saturdays in the central/top joes! its difficult to get off as i have already booked off 2 consecutive saturdays in october for our own gigs! So, in answer to your question, no, actually, its not too far, but if i could i would!

----------


## Olin

Hey there thanks to all who attended our recent gig in the Newie! Ace night and the sing along that was just getting going when I left was "effing" amazing! Thanks again!

Just to let you know that we have the following dates comin up:

The Blackstairs Lounge - 17th October - 9pm
The Holborn Bar - 24th October 9.30pm

Over 18's Only! 

We now have a very basic website up that we are hoping to add more pics and various other sections to very very soon!

Check it out at:

www.thelondongentlemen.co.uk

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Probably mentioned this a hundred times before, but...

James Brown Is Annie support Paul (Barrere) & Fred (Tackett) of Little Feat at the Renfrew Ferry in November. This is an acoustic show for Paul & Fred, but we'll be their backing band for the last song of the evening, the great Dixie Chicken. We'll also be playing during the afternoon session, as well, so if any org-related weegies are kicking about, send me a PM and I'll try stick you doon on the guestie. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ek_L6JqJh_8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ehyju7UU3gs

James Brown Is Annie (supp. Paul & Fred)
Renfrew Ferry, Glasgow
Sunday 22 November
7pm
£15 in advance (£17 on the night)

www.myspace.com/jamesbrownisannie
www.paulandfred.com

----------


## buggyracer

The london gentlemen
live 9:30-late
the holborn 
sat 24th oct

----------


## murraywebster

Weekend Wars will be playing in the holborn this saturday night at about 9:30pm! Hope to see you there  :Grin:

----------


## Blast!

Anymore gigs coming up?

----------


## Jude

JUDE

12th December - J.D Wetherspoons, Wick 

19th December - Blackstairs Lounge, Wick

----------


## MusicWicker

Ah hope you've been practising your Noddy Holder classics Coghill!

----------


## guitarzan

A wee impromptu gig coming up!

*The London Gentlemen*

Friday 27th November (this Friday), Central Bar, Thurso

----------


## theboss

Shell suits, Naff Naff jackets and Hypercolour t-shirts at the ready folks...

----------


## Jude

> Ah hope you've been practising your Noddy Holder classics Coghill!


I've been practicin' them all year in anticipation.

----------


## zappster

Doon Major will be Playing Wetherspoons This Sat 5th Dec 10pm ...Then ....
The Newmarket Fri 11th Dec 10pm ... come along a look

----------


## zappster

Cheers to all the folks that came along to the Doon Major gig in spoons last night... apart fae the technical difficulties ( worst of which was my hangover i was suffering!) It was a fun night!

----------


## buggyracer

The superb Diesel and Dust this Friday, Holborn hotel 9:30pm-late.  :Grin:

----------


## zappster

Doon Major will be playing the Newmarket Tomorrow night (10th Dec) 10pm till late... should be a fun night in Thurso what with Diesel & Dust playing The Holborn  as well!

----------


## guitarzan

Aye, rumour has it there is a lot of musical entertainment on tomorrow Zappster!

You loons are playing in the Newmarket, Diesel and Dust in The Holborn, a number of acts are playing in Y-Not at a Christmas Open Mic Night and I also heard Vikki Macleod is in The Comm (not sure if that is right or not though...)

We're playing in Y-Not but it's only a short set so will be over to see what the craic is in The Newmarket efter!

----------


## zappster

Nice one loon... when ye come in,You can take over fae me & i'll go see Diesel & dust!!haha

----------


## zappster

Cheers to all the folks that came to  Doon Major in the Newmarket last night...'Twas a blast!

----------


## buggyracer

*The superb J.Fats band, will be playing in the* *Holborn Hotel*
*Boxing Day Sat 26th Dec *

----------


## MusicWicker

JUDE play the Blackstairs Lounge on Sat 19th December

TORRIDON on the 30th December

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Playing The Holburn on Saturday the 10th of April... James Brown Is Annie. 

Featuring Marc "the Dalry Llama" Mowbray on guitar, Nice Guy Eddie on keyboard, Mr. Isaac Sutherland on the Purdie Shuffle, and yours truly on public saxophone, if groove-based tunes in a 4/4 time is your thing, do come along. Free drumstick sweeties to all who can guess Marc's weight.

----------


## Olin

These gigs are free of charge and because one of them is on Easter Sunday i.e. No Work on Monday I think it's the perfect excuse for a "Sesh" lol

----------


## Olin

In case people don't know yet The London Gentlemen are:

Graeme Scollay - Vocals and Guitar
Colin Manson - Cajon/Drums
Kenneth "Tinge of Ginge" Mcelroy - Vocals and Guitar 

(Kenneth is also the host of Caithness FM's Tunes Til Ten Wi' Drew And Ken)

So for that reason alone you should probably make an appearance! lol

----------


## zappster

Doon Major will be playing Wetherspoons Wick Tomorrow Night (Sat 2nd)... YET AGAIN Only as a 4 Piece! (Though we are still a 5 Piece the other Geetarist(me!) has a wedding to attend!)

----------


## chimo

Glasgow band Hip Parade are going to be playing Skinandis on Sat 29th May.  They supported the Stereophonics last month, but this will be a step up for them!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Delighted to announce that James Brown Is Annie will be supporting American music legends, and good friends, Little Feat, when they come to the HMV Picture House in Edinburgh on Sunday 15 August. If anyone from the county is in the Capital at that time, get in touch. Hoy! Hoy!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

Granted, it's another excuse to mention the gig; regardless, it's still a pretty cool way of seeing exactly where you'll be playing. Check it.

http://www.mamagroup.co.uk/pictureho...tual_tour.html

----------


## zebedy



----------


## theboss



----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

James Brown Is Annie (or, The Isaac Sutherland Allstars) will be headlining The Potting Shed (Belladrum Festival) on Friday 6th August at 10pm.

----------


## Blast!

> The Potting Shed


Some waft off the clay last year!

 :Smile:

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

JBiA @ The Insider Festival in Cairngorm Mountain Park next weekend (Saturday 19th June, 6.30pm). Failing that, come see us headline the Potting Shed at Belladrum on August 6th. 

www.insider2010.com

----------


## Astronot

Astronot are in the City Bar, Inverness tonight from 7:45 to 8:15 as part of GoNorth.

Alright!

----------


## The Pepsi Challenge

GoSouth surely, no?

----------

